# Elk on Wasatch



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

Question for you all. I have not hunted the extended for elk at all but I had a friend who said that archery hunters cannot hunt open bull on the Wasatch during the regular season. I told him I did not think you could, only on the extended does it change. So what is the right answer? I know it is probably in the proclamation, but thought I could get a quicker response here.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it a any bull unite on the wasatch front.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Any bull hunt starts on the front when the General archery season is over! If you were to shoot a branch antlered bull before this you could get yourself in deep DOO DOO!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Before you go, you need to get a new bow.............any luck on a Vectrix?????


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 said:


> The Any bull hunt starts on the front when the General archery season is over! If you were to shoot a branch antlered bull before this you could get yourself in deep DOO DOO!


How come you can hunt a anybull on the rifle hunt up there? I know on the south side of parleys you cant hunt a anybull it is a spike/alien unite intell the extenda archery. But if you are on the north side it a anybull unite.That part iof teh northen regan and the south side is centeral.If you look in the proc it shows it as any bull unite and when I called on it that what they told me. So I guess the question should be what side are you talking about?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

It says this in the Proclamation :

"one elk—either any bull or antlerless—on the Wasatch Front or Uintah Basin extended archery areas from August 16 to September 12."

and then

"one elk—either any bull or antlerless— within the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended archery areas from September 13–December 15"

So if you are hunting south of I80 you can shoot any bull or cow on the archery hunt.

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

MarkM said:


> It says this in the Proclamation :
> 
> "one elk-either any bull or antlerless-on the Wasatch Front or Uintah Basin extended archery areas from August 16 to September 12."
> 
> ...


Bingo!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That what I thought. thanks mark m


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> CP1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Any bull hunt starts on the front when the General archery season is over! If you were to shoot a branch antlered bull before this you could get yourself in deep DOO DOO!
> ...


 :shock: :?: Gave up on the ol' spell check huh Dustin...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> MarkM said:
> 
> 
> > It says this in the Proclamation :
> ...


Gee whiz Cody, and all this time you've been passing up all those 380 bulls! DuoooH!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

In the extended boundaries you can kill any elk from the start of the hunt aug 16 but just in the extended boundaries.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > CP1 said:
> ...


No was just in a hurry to write that. So I can get back to work. That was all.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

So my bad! In years past this has been a very confusing topic since south of I 80 is a spike unit and killing a branch antlered bull during the regular hunt was considered a violation! This year it is clearly stated that you can take an elk of your choice beginning August 16- so have at it and kill them all!


----------

